# So Called "Snake Siege".



## Herpo (Jan 22, 2016)

Oy vay...I fear Bunnings are gonna be selling a few more shovels...

https://au.news.yahoo.com/vic/a/30628550/suburban-street-under-siege-as-snake-plague-rears-up/


----------



## Wally (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sure Barry would have dished out some good advice to the locals in discouraging the use of shovels. Haven't seen him on here for awhile.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 22, 2016)

More like people are putting snakes under seige....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 23, 2016)

Chanel 7 screwed me big time, so did a lot of the newspapers.
*******s


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 23, 2016)

ssssnakeman said:


> Chanel 7 screwed me big time, so did a lot of the newspapers.
> *******s



DON'T EVER trust the media mate! They only want a story,couldn't give a stuff if somebody gets rolled


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 23, 2016)

I shalt valiantly fight alongside my friends, and if thou does not join us shou shalt die!!!

In that case, I'll call up Hannibal and his spitting cobras.


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2016)

you gave good valid info and didn't come across badly at all Baz on that.


----------

